# the next 8 books that im buying from amazon.com



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Hope and Help for Your Nerves - Claire Weekes 
$6.99 - Quantity: 1 - Usually ships in 24 hours 
Condition: new 
Gift options None

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mind Over Mood: Change How You Feel by Changing the Way You Think - Dennis Greenberger 
$15.61 - Quantity: 1 - Usually ships in 24 hours 
Condition: new 
Gift options None

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Fear Book : Facing Fear Once and for All - Cheri Huber 
$8.00 - Quantity: 1 - Usually ships in 24 hours 
Condition: new 
Gift options None

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Beyond Anxiety and Phobia: A Step-By-Step Guide to Lifetime Recovery - Edmund J., Ph.D. Bourne 
$13.57 - Quantity: 1 - Usually ships in 24 hours 
Condition: new 
Gift options None

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thoughts & Feelings: Taking Control of Your Moods and Your Life - Matthew McKay 
$13.57 - Quantity: 1 - Usually ships in 24 hours 
Condition: new 
Gift options None

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pass Through Panic - Claire Weekes 
$12.21 - Quantity: 1 - Usually ships in 24 hours 
Condition: new 
Gift options None 
Estimated ship date for this item: August 18, 2005

Anxiety, Phobias, & Panic : A Step-by-Step Program for Regaining Control of Your Life - Reneau Z Peurifoy 
$10.17 - Quantity: 1 - Usually ships in 2 to 4 weeks 
Condition: new 
Gift options None

Anyone who has ever done CBT care to comment?


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

The Claire Weekes is good...I like a different brand of self-help books though, not just ones that are purely cognitive-behavioral on anxiety.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

That's a lot of books.

A word of warning: There's nothing wrong with these books at all, but in my experience when you have too many it often tempts you to take the "hard" road to getting better - doing various techniques of different kinds - when it's often much easier and more practical to, for example, just go to the gym or get yourself out more.

Also, when you feel like you need to do so much to get better, it often makes your problems seem much harder to overcome than they are.

That's not to say that these books are "bad". Just don't get too stuck into them instead of other things.

Incidentally, Claire Weeks' book is rather good.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

been there done it got the t-shirt


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2005)

waste of money


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

person3 said:


> I like a different brand of self-help books though, not just ones that are purely cognitive-behavioral on anxiety.


'

Which type of other books do you like?


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

there is help!, October 23, 2000
Reviewer: A reader
if you are scared and feeling alone...buy this book, it will change everything! don't try a bunch of other books, i promise, this is the ONE.

Was this review helpful to you? (Report this)

7 of 8 people found the following review helpful:

Helping me, October 11, 2000
Reviewer: A reader
This book helps me immensely by giving me hope. When I feel anxious, I read it and it helps to calm me. Ms. Weekes' explanation of the physiology of anxiety is excellent and she helps you to actually overcome these attacks. I recommend this for anyone who is suffering from anxiety, depression and panic.

Was this review helpful to you? (Report this)

13 of 13 people found the following review helpful:

Thank you Dr. Weekes!, October 4, 2000
Reviewer: Sam Roza (San Jose, Ca) - See all my reviews 
At the time I purchased this book, I was in the midst of a bout of anxiety. After 4 weeks of nervous suffering, I bought this book(not being one to seek out drugs to help me with my issues). After only the first few chapters(!), I felt loads and loads better!
Dr. Claire Weekes has written a book in a way that soothes and relaxes you. If you are willing to try to beat your illness without psychiatric help or drug therapies, this is the book to read!

She lays out fundamental principles on dealing with anxiety to relieve your agoraphobia, panic attacks, somatic illnesses, obsessions and more.

Really a great book!

Was this review helpful to you? (Report this)

7 of 8 people found the following review helpful:

One of the best! Not scary to read either!, September 6, 2000
Reviewer: A reader
As someone who suffers from anxiety, this was the first and best book I read so far in understanding all my very weird and strange physical symptoms. Some I have not seen listed anywhere else. It is very calming and reassuring in its tone. I still recall her advice for getting through this, and to give it time and patience. That was the hard part for me. I recently quit smoking so my anxiety symptoms are full blast again and I find myself re-reading this book again and again for support. I highly recommend it. It is a bit outdated, but the principles still very much apply. A must have for anxiety sufferers.

Was this review helpful to you? (Report this)

13 of 14 people found the following review helpful:

very helpful, August 7, 2000
Reviewer: A reader
This book should be extremely helpful to anxiety-disorder sufferers. I would like to mention, though, that the "feelings of unreality" chapter is a little misleading, in that it suggests that the feelings will fade faster than they actually might. Weekes suggests feelings of unreality (also known as depersonalization neurosis) will fade in a few months if one remains active, despite the symptoms. (Remaining active despite the symptoms is the key.) It tends to take longer than a few months, and the symptoms tend not to fade, but lift in "layers." The symptoms will fade only very little, but then there will be a dramatic thinning of the symptoms all at once! It often takes a number of layers to lift before you are back to feeling normal. So don't get discouraged if you haven't seen progress despite being active. Because tomorrow may be the day when a layer lifts! Anyway, this book is very helpful for people. I would like to mention that the comedian/actor Steve Martin (as he's related in a 1980 "Playboy" interview and elsewhere) suffered from panic attacks for years when he was a writer for the "Smothers Brothers Show." He wouldn't go to movie theaters for years out of fear that he would suffer a panic attack in the theater. But then he read up on panic disorders, and was able to cure himself of them. He was cured of them so totally, that he was then able to go on and become a top comedian and then a movie star. If Steve Martin can cure himself of a crippling anxiety disorder, then so can you! And this book should help.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

there's one book i like parts of: "if it hurts, it isn't love"...it's got some axioms that really make you think, such as "fear is almost excitement" and "no one can break your heart but you" and "a broken heart is unmet expectations" kind of stuff. but it really gets you thinking on why you feel this way and that.

"the disease to please" is kind of good too, good for our personalities.

um also in the freudian/psychoanalytic section Xeper posted a link under Janine's post, about Narcissism disorders. that link has some damn good stuff. Thanks Xeper


----------

